# ¡3,000 croacs para Jaén! ¡Bravo! ¡Hurra! ¡Viva!



## Tampiqueña

¿Qué dijiste, llegué a 3,000 y nadie lo notó?
¡Jah!!! ¡Qué equivocado estabas!

_¡Felicidades Alberto! _
_Gracias por los chistes, por tu solidaridad, ayuda y compañía en esas jornadas de traducciones agotadoras._​ 
A veces siento que llevamos toda la vida siendo amigos .

¡3,000 abrazos y besos desde el puesto #2 ! 

¿Oyes el croar de las ranitas ovacionándote a ritmo de samba, son jarocho y tango?


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades para el reportero más dicharachero. Bienvenido al club de los 3.000.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*3.000!!!!!*

*EL FORERO QUE MÁS RÁPIDO DESENFUNDA A ESTA ORILLA DEL MISSISSIPI*

*VUELVE AL FORO PORFA*​*Echo de menos tus comentarios divertidos, tu nobleza, tu amistad y ¿por qué no? Ese puntito borde que pones en tus bromas y que hace que sean tan divertidas.*


*Tres mil besos para tí Alberto*
*Rosalía*​


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Alberto: *

*¡¡¡¡Y LLEGASTE A LOS 3000 ENTRE VIAJES Y DE TODO!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES*

*Y GRACIAS*

*POR TUS VALIOSÍSIMOS APORTES*

*Y GRAN SENTIDO DEL HUMOR!!!!!*

*Aquí te mando algo para que *
*la próxima vez no te olvides.*

mira 

*Muchísimos cariños desde Buenos Aires,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Alberto!!, y estoy de acuerdo con el regalo de Fernita, no vaya a ser que defraudemos a nuestros admiradores .*
*¡Cariños desde Buenos Aires!,*
*Inés.*​


----------



## Jaén

Ajá!!! Con que haciendo fiestita sin avisarme!! Claro, corren el peligro de quedarse sin "foto del recuerdo", verdad? 

Beatriz, por eso eres "mi heroína", qué detallote el de abrir este hilo para felicitarme!

Ant!! A diferencia de mucha gente por aquí, yo sabía desde el principio que eres un "miembro" masculino del foro (sin juego de palabras!!) 

Mi Xiqueta Ro! En verdad el que sufrió por la ausencia (forzada) fui yo!! Este foro se han convertido en un vicio para mí!!! Ustedes son el principal motivo para participar!! 

Fernita, como diría mi mamá, "no tengo perdón de Dios", verdad? Pero con ese recordatorio que me has mandado, no se me vuelve a olvidar! Es decir, si llego a acordarme que ese aparato lleva dentro una cosa que se conoce como "chip de memoria", no? 

Inés, no te preocupes por tu cabello en la foto, siempre tendrás la disculpa de que te despeinaste debido a la larga espera para comenzar la fiesta!! 

Y ahora el saludo más sabroso del hilo!!! Un beso arrebatado de la miss más sexy del foro!! El verde de mi calva combina perfectamente con tu blonda melena, chiquita!!  

Infinitas gracias por todo, ustedes son "inacreditables"!!!

Alberto.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Alberto en tu postiversario.  *
*Me encanta tu humor y se nota tu buena disposición.
Siempre un gusto coincidir contigo.
Un abrazo.

*​
P.D.
Por acá me encontré primera foto usando el regalo de Fernita. Y por aca el primer video.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades Jaén!

Tus mensajes siempre son geniales; don't stop!

Saludos chichimecas ​


----------



## frida-nc

Otro forero que nos da cada día un poco más de su talento.  Se encuentra en WR, brincando de hito en hito. Muchísimas gracias, necesitamos tu espiritú generoso.
Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias Jaén, por compartir 3,000 veces tus conocimientos con nosotr@s . Sigue apoyándonos siempre. 

Un abrazo!!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Congratulations, Alberto, for giving us 3000 opportunities to learn from your intelligence, versatility, range, sensitivity and patience. 

Saludos,

Tezza


----------



## Moritzchen

Y cuándo pasó esto? Y porqué nadie me avisa!? Indignadísimo con todos! Sobre todo con el inventor de este arcoiris incomprensible con el que vamos a tener que vivir de ahora en adelante. Pero NADA! Felicitaciones Albertinho!


----------



## Jaén

Queridos amigos:

Mil gracias a todos por sus demostraciones de cariño. Lamento decir que estuve ausente por problemas de salud, pero ahora ya estoy mejor. Me agarré una neumonía de las buenas, que el croar de rana salió grueso como el bramido de un toro! jajajaja

Pero en fin, estoy de vuelta, firme y fuerte (bueno, más o menos!), pero con muchas ganas de participar de nuevo en nuestra maravillosa comunidad. Quiero decir, cuando me encuentre, en este laberinto de "colores" en que lo han transformado! 

Y, Moritz, no te preocupes, los saludos y buenos deseos de los amigos son siempre bienvenidos, además, con los días que estuve fuera del aire, es como si llegaras el primer día!

Que saudade de vocês!!

Un fuerte abrazo a todos!

Alberto.


----------



## Jaén

Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades Alberto en tu postiversario. *
> 
> *Me encanta tu humor y se nota tu buena disposición.*
> *Siempre un gusto coincidir contigo.*
> *Un abrazo.*
> **​
> 
> P.D.
> Por acá me encontré primera foto usando el regalo de Fernita. Y por aca el primer video.


Kibramoa:

Ya había visto la sfotos y el video. Mil gracias! Lo malo es que ahora, viéndolo de vuelta, me vuelve el acceso de tos, de tatno reírme!!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Jaen, entre risa y risa. Un placer.

RIU


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Jaén,

Aunque no seas un "andaluz de Jaén, aceitunero altivo", eres (y que no te quepa la menor duda) nuestro héroe.

Felicidades.

Alexa


----------



## Vampiro

Amigo Jaén:
Un saludo desde el sur del mundo.
Yo llevo poco meses en el foro, por lo tanto no he podido disfrutar de tu buen humor y tus valiosos aportes en su totalidad, pero siempre es un gusto coincidir contigo.
Para los próximos 3.000 espero estar allí.
Un abrazo, y me alegra que tu salud ya esté mejor.

Eduardo.


----------



## polli

Bravo Jaén!!!! (como dice Alexa: nuestro héroe)
Saludos


----------



## Tampiqueña

Es muy cierto Alberto ¡Tú sí eres un verdadero héroe! 

_"El mar en calma qué bien engaña" _

Espero estar por aquí para celebrar los próximos 3,000

¡Abrazos y besos!

Tu "no tan heroica" Beatriz


----------



## romarsan

¡Coge fuerzas ranita convertida en principe! Que queremos otros tres mil en un plis plas


----------



## Jaén

Chicos!

Sigo sin recibir avisos de respuestas de posts en el Outlook, y aunque ya había visto sus mensajes, no había tenido tiempo de responderles.

Mil gracias por sus palabras! Tal vez el heroísmo que ustedes me atribuyen es sólo mi esfuerzo desesperado por dejar bien clara mi posición en este foro y ustedes se identifican con ella. Gracias de nuevo por solidarizarse conmigo!

Alexa: Antes de saber el origen de mi apellido, ya era famoso en mi casa por robarle las aceitunas a mi mamá de la alacena! Será la tal de la genética???

Riu! Acabo de ver también que recibiste en casa al ave picuda el mes pasado! Pero hombre, felicidades! Y claro que tienes todo el derecho de mostrar tu orgullo, que tu esfuerzo te ha costado! (un esfuerzo muy divertido, por cierto!) 

Disculpa por no decirte esto en el hilo correspondiente, pero es que así aprovecho y te agradezco de una vez jajajaja

Gracias infinitamente a todos!

Con cariño, Alberto.

Edit - Ro, ya me estoy reponiendo  Ahora, los próximos mil... depende de las reglas de Jaén & Co.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querido Alberto: *

*Es un honor para mí felicitar a un forero tan culto, inteligente, simpático y cortés como tú.  Todos tenemos mucho que aprender de ti.*

*Aprovecho para agradecerte las incontables veces que me has ayudado.  Sin lugar a dudas que eres maravilloso.*

*Y por último ... te ruego que perdones a esta cubana despistada de Miami por la demora en felicitarte en tus 3.000 extraordinarios aportes.  *

*Un abrazo con todo mi cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## krolaina

¡Felicidades! Si es que ya lo han dicho todo... 
Venga...un *GRACIAS*, que engloba muchas cosas. 
Un abrazo!


----------



## Jaén

Sole!

Me alegra tenerte en este hilo! No importa el tiempo que haya pasado, estas palabras, dichas por alguien como tú, son siempre bienvenidas!

Krolaina!
Tus "Gracias" significan mucho para mí! Soy yo quien debe agradecer todo su cariño.

Gracias, chicas!!

Alberto.


----------



## fenixpollo

Feliz Postiversario, Jaén, y muchísimas gracias por todas tus aportaciones y tu actitud colaborativo.  Espero coincidir contigo mucho más seguido durante tus siguiente 3000 posts.


----------



## María Madrid

Aunque me haya enterado un poco tarde... muchísimas felicidades y gracias por toda tu ayuda y excelente disposición a colaborar. Saludos,


----------



## Eugin

Me perdí de conocerte en Bs As, pero no quiero perderme de saludarte y felicitarte por cada uno de esos 3.103 posts que compartiste con nosotros para brindarnos un poquito de todo lo que sabes. 

 No te voy a decir mucho más porque, como Jeromed, temo las represalias que vuestra  señora se pueda tomar hacia mí, jajaj!! 

¡Un abrazo y felicitaciones, nuevamente!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Holas Alberto,

Aunque ya pasaste el hito hace rato... ¡Felicitaciones! espero que siempre sigas aportando a los foros y sobretodo al ánimo de los foreros. Espero que ya estés cerca del 100% en salud, y por si acaso te estoy enviando a mi enfermera personal... 

Un abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## alacant

Jaén

I missed it, I get lost on the rainbow and hardly every get to 
to the bottom of the interminable page any more.

Like your style!!!!

Congratulations from the beaky bird​


----------

